# Millionaire 7HT TURBO



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

i got an offer today from a friend for a magged Daiwa Millionaire 7HT TURBO...he says it'll be the best distance reel i've ever handled...any comments on this reel? and is it worth the $230 he's asking?


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

do a search i just saw an old thread on here that you might want to see


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

$230? I'LL TAKE IT!!  

From the guys in the UK I've talked to about it, they are the S**T!


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

from what iv read just throw some soomthies in that baby and its one awesome reel


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

*its used...*

and heavily at that...distance casting in the grass only but i didn't know if i could justify $230 for a used reel...the mag is a custom made by him but he says its as good if not better than most others...it is a knobby mag...and it is placed to the top left of the left tension knob...


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Used over grass only means "like new" No salt water exposure! They don't come magged it's only an aftermarket conversion. They throw like a 525 tournamag on speed. I don't think there is anywhere in the states that the Turbo is avail. If your into distance casting I would DEFINITELY get it. As for fishing with it,..Eh I don't know, would you take a Cadillac Escalade off road'n? probably not, So fishin=525,Casting=7HT Turbo


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

as i said the primary reason is justification...shops on ebay offer them new for $230...is his mag kit worth the price of a brand new unmolested reel?...maybe...but will i regret it if its not so good?...from what you all say...i guess not...


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

barty b said:


> Used over grass only means "like new" No salt water exposure! They don't come magged it's only an aftermarket conversion. They throw like a 525 tournamag on speed. I don't think there is anywhere in the states that the Turbo is avail. If your into distance casting I would DEFINITELY get it. As for fishing with it,..Eh I don't know, would you take a Cadillac Escalade off road'n? probably not, So fishin=525,Casting=7HT Turbo


well i don't like the 525mags (unless you count mike's UK tourney mags)...(and no matter what they DON'T count)...(they're too sweet)...but i see your point...i fish original slosh series and cast yonders and mag elites so this will be an upgrade worth taking in the casting area?


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Your call, but without the mag I hear they are hard to controll and get thier full potential. I would maybe ask him if he'd take $200 since your "friends"  You just asked the question about the reel and that's just my thoughts on it.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

ASK4Fish said:


> well i don't like the 525mags (unless you count mike's UK tourney mags)...(and no matter what they DON'T count)...(they're too sweet)...but i see your point...i fish original slosh series and cast yonders and mag elites so this will be an upgrade worth taking in the casting area?


I agree, I'm building one myself out of some of his parts.
If your a serious caster (or want to be) then YES it's worth it. And if you regret it then I can take care of that for you


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

yes we're good friends and he's actually willing to trade an elite for it he's trying to do some different things with abus now...he says daiwas bore him...its his call on that part...but my call?...i think i'll give him what he asks...if nothing else i'll tell him that he buys the bait for a while thanks guys i'll let you know how it does...


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

ASK4Fish said:


> yes we're good friends and he's actually willing to trade an elite for it .


  NOW your KILLING ME!!
Foget everything you just read, They are CRAP! Stay Away form them!! Don't do it!!..........


what's this guys phone number


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

barty b said:


> NOW your KILLING ME!!
> Foget everything you just read, They are CRAP! Stay Away form them!! Don't do it!!..........
> 
> 
> what's this guys phone number


LOL!!! 342-....naw i can't do that...like i said thats his call... a hatteras outfitters custom mag elite is more than he claims to have spent and if thats what he wants...he can have it...(i am giving him the cash though ) i like my mag elites...


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

I'm glad I was at work during this. opcorn:


----------



## Seachaser (Sep 27, 2004)

*Daiwa 7HT*

I own two regular ht's and will comment on them. Out of the box, great casting reels, no magnets needed. You can not make one backlash. The only improvement would possibly be better drags and power handle. Love the color scheme. Black and gold. Sharp reel.

Turbo - Do not like the color (Just My opinion)

Have read mixed reviews on the English web sites. Most think it is over priced for the results. 

Again my opinion. I love Daiwas. But, they are simply trying to compete with the abu's at a higher price. You should see the prices come down after the new wears off.


----------

